# Durée de vie batterie Mac Book Pro...



## defacta (15 Juillet 2009)

Salut,

J'ai acheté un mac book pro à la fnac la semaine dernière et il y avait écrit pour ce modèle "jusqu'à 7 heures d'autonomie", sauf que je suis à 3h00 d'autonomie après une plein recharge durant la nuit.

Bon, c'est vrai j'ai beaucoup de logiciel lancés en même temps mais quand même c'est plus que 2 fois moins que ce qui était spécifié à la fnac.

J'ai du acheté la version en démo car ils n'en avaient plus, vous pensez que la version en démo tout le temps branchée et tout le temps allumée a la batterie abîmée ?

Sinon, ils se sont peut-être trompé à la fnac et m'ont peut-être vendu un modèle qui n'a pas autant d'autonomie puisqu'il y a plusieurs versions de mac book pro, comment vérifier ?

Si j'ai choisi cette version de Mac Book pro c'est surtout pour l'autonomie et je me retrouve avec une machine qui n'en a que 3h00...

Merci pour votre aide,
Vincent.


----------



## black-hawk (15 Juillet 2009)

defacta a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai acheté un mac book pro à la fnac la semaine dernière et il y avait écrit pour ce modèle "jusqu'à 7 heures d'autonomie", sauf que je suis à 3h00 d'autonomie après une plein recharge durant la nuit.
> 
> ...




c est un unibody donc l'autonomie espérée est de 7h.
mais vu que tu a le model d'expo, peut etre qu'il a été maltraité, ou la chaleur des lampes 10h/jour en plein sur l'ordi n'a pas aidé...
As-tu fais les cycles de premieres charges?
Tes 3h d'autonomie c'était avec ou sans wifi? BT? luminosité?


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juillet 2009)

defacta a dit:


> Sinon, ils se sont peut-être trompé à la fnac et m'ont peut-être vendu un modèle qui n'a pas autant d'autonomie puisqu'il y a plusieurs versions de mac book pro, comment vérifier ?



salut

tu peux ôter la batterie ?

oui>ancien modèle
non> nouveau modèle

tu as le slot express card ? 
oui > ancien modèle
non > nouveau modèle



black-hawk a dit:


> As-tu fais les cycles de premieres charges?
> Tes 3h d'autonomie c'était avec ou sans wifi? BT? luminosité?



+1 

7h c'est au maximum ! sans BT, sans wifi, luminosité à 50% et, je pense, sans rien faire (oui je sais c'est con ... euh ... marketing ...)


----------



## Patrick L'Eponge (15 Juillet 2009)

Defacta,
  il y a dans le supplément New York Times du Monde du 11 juillet un article "juste pour toi". Il est titré "Decoding the secret language behind the battery claims for laptop". En gros, aux Etats-Unis, des associations militent pour que soit donnée l'indication des batteries comme pour les téléphones portables, c'est à dire avec aussi le temps de l'utilisation intensive. C'est raide comme résultat, mais si tout le monde s'y met...

  Personnellement, j'ai acheté aujourd'hui une nouvelle batterie pour prolonger la vie de mon Powerbook 12" qui a déjà trois ans et demi...

   Amicalement,
     Patrick


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juillet 2009)

Patrick L'Eponge a dit:


> ...pour que soit donnée l'indication des batteries comme pour les téléphones portables, c'est à dire avec aussi le temps de l'utilisation intensive.



d'accord, mais c'est quoi de l'utilisation intensive ? 
du surf ? avec ou sans lecture vidéo/audio ? 
du jeu ?
de l'encodage vidéo ? 
de la virtualisation ? 

pas simple et amha impossible

plus simple pour un gsm qui lui ne sert à prori qu'à ... téléphoner ! On passe un appel et on attend que la batterie soit vide ! Et encore ! là aussi la qualité du signal est importante ! 
Et si en plus le gsm est utilisé pour des data (wap, edge, gprs, wifi) l'autonomie en prend un sale coup (et coût aussi par la même occasion)

raison pour laquelle je pense que la seule chose que tout le monde puisse faire de la même manière c'est .... RIEN

Je ne me suis à vrai dire jamais "amusé" à laisser mon lap allumé, sans BT, sans wifi, sans économiseur d'écran, sans mise en veille, et voir après combien de temps la batterie se vide, mais je suis quasi certain que là l'autonomie sera très impressionante

mais ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## sas13 (15 Juillet 2009)

Le fait d'écrire jusqu'à 7h signifie que c'est dans des conditions qui déchargent le moins possible la batterie. En utilisation normale le mien tient 5h. Une grosse sauvegarde time machine,  ou un accès disque important peut faire descendre l'autonomie assez vite.
Quand à ton ordi, même s'il s'agit d'un modèle d'expo, vu que ce modèle est sorti il n'y a pas très longtemps, la batterie ne peut pas être déjà fatiguée. De plus le fait de le laisser branché en permanence n'endommage absolument pas la batterie, contrairement à certaines idées reçues. Un ami qui allait même jusqu'à enlever la batterie de son portable a du la changer avant moi! Mon ancien macbook, qui a trois ans, a toujours sa batterie d'origine, qui tient toujours aussi bien. Et il est systématiquement sur secteur lorsque je suis à la maison ou au bureau. En fait une fois les 100% de charge atteints, la batterie est déconnectée du chargeur, elle passe donc en auto-décharge et lorsqu'elle repasse sous les 95%, le chargeur lui envoie à nouveau un peu de charge. Sur mon nouveau macbook pro, lorsque je reste sur secteur, ça tient plus d'une semaine avant d'atteindre ce seuil de 95%.


----------



## defacta (15 Juillet 2009)

Les cycles de premières recharges s'est bien de vider la batterie à fond en utilisant l'ordi puis de la recharger à block ?
Si c'est ça, oui je l'ai fait...
Sinon, j'utilise le wifi et le bluetooth, la luminosité est à 100% et j'utilise en même temps:
The Gimp 
Firefox (youtube et d'autres trucs dans plein d'onglets)
Safari (facebook, mes projets Internet PHP et d'autres trucs dans plein d'onglets)
MAMP (serveur web, PHP, MySQL)
Emacs (éditeur de texte pour la programmation, super puissant, je vous le conseil)
iTunes
Filezilla
Vuze pour télécharger des vidéos de la nasa et des clips de Madonna (lol)
aMSN avec la webcam de temps en temps
iPhoto (pour mes belles photos prises avec mon iPhone que j'aime, lol)
En plus je fais de la programmation qui calcule des statistiques sur des tables de base de données dans lesquelles il y a plusieurs dixaines de milliers d'entrées.
et c'est à peu près tout et ça plante jamais, les mac c'est vraiment de la balle...

Maintenant si à la fnac si ils affichent 7h00 en mode "Suspendre l'activité", c'est pas correct...voir malhonnête !

Sinon pour la batterie, impossible de l'enlever et j'ai bien sur le coté gauche un truc de carte, donc je ne pense pas qu'ils se soient trompés sauf sur ce qu'ils marquent niveau autonomie pour mieux vendre. Arf !

Merci à tous pour vos réponses,
Vincent.


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juillet 2009)

defacta a dit:


> Maintenant si à la fnac si ils affichent 7h00 en mode "Suspendre l'activité", c'est pas correct...voir malhonnête !



malhonnête je ne pense pas

je vois mal annoncer: 

autonomie de 3h12min en utilisant: 
The Gimp 
Firefox 
Safari 
MAMP
Emacs 
iTunes
Filezilla
Vuze 
aMSN avec la webcam de temps en temps
iPhoto
Programmation


----------



## defacta (15 Juillet 2009)

Oui mais quand je fais un top dans le terminal pour connaître l'activité CPU de l'ordi, ca reste correct.
Voilà ce qu'il se passe dans mon ordi (Classé en fonction de la charge CPU):

```
PID COMMAND      %CPU   TIME   #TH #PRTS #MREGS RPRVT  RSHRD  RSIZE  VSIZE
  213 Safari      12.4%  5:22:12  37   938   8991  377M+   55M   343M+ 1265M+
85498 top         12.4%  0:01.95   1    18     31 1268K   188K  1860K    18M 
  413 aMSN        11.0%  2:22:50  13   209    938   30M    23M    47M   452M 
   55 WindowServ   3.4% 33:11.85   5   502+  1686   37M+  102M+  128M+  623M+
81341 Terminal     2.6%  0:23.20   3    99    146 3444K+   16M+   11M+  364M+
    0 kernel_tas   2.3% 33:28.21  62     2    656   12M      0   173M   354M 
32288 iTunes       1.0% 13:09.51  20   302    692   72M    31M   100M   607M 
  291 X11.bin      0.9%  9:21.50   8   151    437 4476K    44M    31M   466M
83609 firefox-bi   0.6%  1:02.29   8   174    738   52M    17M   100M   461M
 2043 Emacs        0.1%  3:57.73   2    77    222   11M    17M    20M   369M
66989 java         0.1%  8:10.75  27  1078    596   94M    30M   112M   727M 
  242 gimp-2.6     0.1% 13:39.09   4    47   4026  177M  9040K   176M   389M 
 9327 diskimages   0.0%  1:01.96   3    54     66 1268K  3876K  2432K    37M
   45 distnoted    0.0%  0:04.90   1    73     19  340K   184K   752K    18M
  169 SystemUISe   0.0%  0:29.58   8   314    382 4876K    15M    11M   373M 
  438 diskimages   0.0%  1:14.02   4    58     63 2636K  3808K  4004K    37M 
  165 Dock         0.0%  2:43.14   4   183    421 4716K    21M    17M   373M 
  163 ATSServer    0.0%  0:16.04   2   145    174 1428K    12M  8168K    91M 
  170 Finder       0.0%  1:17.40  10   317    648   13M    26M    32M   433M 
   44 coreservic   0.0%  0:07.01   4   279    190 1412K  6560K  5312K    39M 
  160 Spotlight    0.0%  0:00.47   5    99    151 1760K    12M  5312K   354M
74866 filezilla    0.0%  0:07.36   2   107    146 6900K    18M    21M   376M
   34 DirectoryS   0.0%  0:20.30   6    83+    39 1676K+  188K  2856K+   21M+
  147 prl_disp_s   0.0%  0:19.35   9  1061     87  704K  1780K  2696K    53M
  439 DiskImages   0.0%  0:05.82   2    86    126  544K  8316K  3208K   341M
 2295 mysqld       0.0%  1:40.45  19    60     90 2188K   188K  5208K    54M
24336 iPhoto       0.0%  1:38.40  20  1850   4135  105M    40M   125M   689M
  135 prl_naptd    0.0%  0:07.95   2    38     44  140K  1680K  1720K    34M
   22 mds          0.0% 45:23.03  17   301    343   35M  6644K    37M   183M
  443 hdiejectd    0.0%  0:03.81   1    28     22   96K   188K   788K    18M
   13 ntpd         0.0%  0:04.03   1    15     19  124K   184K   660K    18M
 2296 httpd        0.0%  0:03.50   1    11    344   60K  6432K  5488K    66M
   28 fseventsd    0.0%  0:15.60  17   117     69  740K   184K  1248K    26M
85480 bash         0.0%  0:00.00   1    14     19  280K   664K   920K    18M 
85479 login        0.0%  0:00.02   1    17     55  308K   268K  1080K    19M 
85428 less         0.0%  0:00.01   1    13     19  200K   184K   524K    18M 
85427 sh           0.0%  0:00.00   1     8     19   56K   688K   340K    18M 
85422 sh           0.0%  0:00.00   1     8     19   84K   688K   368K    18M 
85421 sh           0.0%  0:00.00   1    13     19   72K   688K   668K    18M 
85420 man          0.0%  0:00.01   1    13     19  244K   184K   492K    18M 
85245 cupsd        0.0%  0:00.01   2    30     30  484K   228K  1372K    19M 
84949 mdworker     0.0%  0:00.11   3    50     31  636K  2672K  1984K    30M 
84497 httpd        0.0%  0:00.03   1    10    345 1188K  6400K  4932K    66M 
84490 httpd        0.0%  0:00.31   1    10    345 1208K  6400K  4952K    66M 
84489 httpd        0.0%  0:00.37   1    10    345 1216K  6400K  4956K    66M 
84000 httpd        0.0%  0:00.44   1    10    345 1212K  6400K  4952K    66M 
83997 httpd        0.0%  0:00.52   1    10    345 1212K  6400K  4956K    66M
83996 httpd        0.0%  0:01.39   1    10    345 1216K  6400K  4956K    66M
```

Vous en pensez quoi ? 
Je devrais aller à la fnac pour leur dire que c'est pas normal ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h38 ----------

J'ai redémarré la machine qui était chargée à bloque et j'ai uniquement Safari de lancé avec le wifi, luminosité à 80% et cela me calcule 6:31 d'autonomie, donc ca va, je ne vais pas aller à la fnac pour 30min ;-)

a+,
Vincent.


----------



## bltz (15 Juillet 2009)

tiens, en parlant d'autonomie, vous faites bcp de cycles batteries par mois? je suis quasiment a un cycle/jour, ca me semble bcp non?
 (je debranche souvent le mac pour me poser dans le jardin, etc... car je me dis que bon, vu qu'il a une super autonmie, autant s'en servir sans le chargeur, puis le chargé le soir qd je dors)
Car je sens que la batterie ne va pas me faire long feu si je fais un cycle/jour


----------



## defacta (15 Juillet 2009)

En fait j'avais un DVD dans le lecteur, le DVD d'install de Mac OS X et je pense que cela bouffe pas mal d'énergie...et comme je l'ai éjecté, ca va mieux ;-)


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juillet 2009)

defacta a dit:


> En fait j'avais un DVD dans le lecteur, le DVD d'install de Mac OS X et je pense que cela bouffe pas mal d'énergie...et comme je l'ai éjecté, ca va mieux ;-)



si ton ordi ne s'en sert pas, je ne vois pas pquoi ça consommerait


----------



## pouto (16 Juillet 2009)

defacta a dit:


> Les cycles de premières recharges s'est bien de vider la batterie à fond en utilisant l'ordi puis de la recharger à block ?
> Si c'est ça, oui je l'ai fait...
> Sinon, j'utilise le wifi et le bluetooth, la luminosité est à 100% et j'utilise en même temps:
> The Gimp
> ...



Vu la quantité de programmes qui tournent, estiment toi heureux de tenir plus de 3h


----------



## Rodolphsky (16 Juillet 2009)

Si tu utilises autant de programmes en même temps c'est normal qu'il n'a qu'une autonomie de 3h!
Et c'est déjà pas mal pour supporter tout ça!

Moi je tiens environ 6h rien qu'avec Safari et la luminosité à 100% ...
Si tu prends iTunes avec ça fait déjà quelques minutes en moins surement 
Si tu regardes un film l'autonomie descend assez rapidement également.

Par contre je crois que la batterie dure même plus que 7h... Cette nuit mon MBP est resté toute la nuit (de 3h a 11h du mat') allumé avec l'écran à 10% avec Safari ouvert (clavier éteint) et il restait encore 1h de batterie  (me suis endormi à côté de mon ordi en fait )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

bltz a dit:


> tiens, en parlant d'autonomie, vous faites bcp de cycles batteries par mois? je suis quasiment a un cycle/jour, ca me semble bcp non?
> (je debranche souvent le mac pour me poser dans le jardin, etc... car je me dis que bon, vu qu'il a une super autonmie, autant s'en servir sans le chargeur, puis le chargé le soir qd je dors)
> Car je sens que la batterie ne va pas me faire long feu si je fais un cycle/jour


Bonjour, mais pourquoi faire une recharge quotidienne ? Ce n'est pas une nécessité d'après ce que j'ai compris. Je peux laisser mon ordi hors charge une nuit, non ?


----------



## buskape (16 Juillet 2009)

bltz a dit:


> tiens, en parlant d'autonomie, vous faites bcp de cycles batteries par mois? je suis quasiment a un cycle/jour, ca me semble bcp non?
> (je debranche souvent le mac pour me poser dans le jardin, etc... car je me dis que bon, vu qu'il a une super autonmie, autant s'en servir sans le chargeur, puis le chargé le soir qd je dors)
> Car je sens que la batterie ne va pas me faire long feu si je fais un cycle/jour



Et bien a 1 cycle par jour, la batterie tiens 1000 cycles, ça fera qu'elle tiendra environ 2 ans et 8 mois avant de devenir un peu plus faible.

Si ça c'est pas suffisant...


----------



## melaure (16 Juillet 2009)

buskape a dit:


> Et bien a 1 cycle par jour, la batterie tiens 1000 cycles, ça fera qu'elle tiendra environ 2 ans et 8 mois avant de devenir un peu plus faible.
> 
> Si ça c'est pas suffisant...



Sauf qu'a chaque cycle tu as un peu moins d'autonomie. A la fin tu recharges toutes les 5 minutes.

J'ai eu pas mal de portables, une batterie qu'on utilise souvent, ça dure deux ans, après l'autonomie est trop faible, il faut la changer. Ou en avoir une deuxième pour switcher quand l'autre est vide. C'est tout l'intérêt des batteries amovibles.

Quand au bout d'un an/18 mois, ta batterie ne tiendra plus que 2H/2H30 et que tu n'auras pas de prise sous la main (dans ton train par exemple), tu remercieras Apple pour son choix 

Et je ne parle même pas des batteries qui parfois sont loin des promesses de ventes ...

Je suis pas prêt de me séparer de mon MBP Penryn Alu


----------



## Sicilianto (16 Juillet 2009)

Bah de tout manière, la batterie ça se change. 
Même si elle n'est pas aussi facile d'accès que sur les précédents modèles, elle reste renouvelable, et c'est le plus important. Quand on verra que la batterie commencera à ne plus répondre à nos attentes, on en achète une nouvelle, on l'a met à la place de l'autre, et c'est reparti pour quelques mois ( années ?  ) de tranquillité !


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juillet 2009)

Sicilianto a dit:


> Bah de tout manière, la batterie ça se change.
> Même si elle n'est pas aussi facile d'accès que sur les précédents modèles, elle reste renouvelable, et c'est le plus important. Quand on verra que la batterie commencera à ne plus répondre à nos attentes, on en achète une nouvelle, on l'a met à la place de l'autre, et c'est reparti pour quelques mois ( années ?  ) de tranquillité !



voilà
simple
net
logique


----------



## melaure (16 Juillet 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> voilà
> simple
> net
> logique



Mais qui ne répond pas du tout à la problématique du voyageur mobile ... Ou alors pour que ton autonomie reste au max (enfin si 6/7 heures suffisent vraiment), il faut changer tous les 6 mois. 

L'avantage de mon MBP, c'est que je le ferme, il se met en veille, je change de batterie en 3 secondes et hop c'est reparti. Je te vois bien éteindre ta machine, la démonter pour mettre la nouvelle batterie, et le redémarrer. De quoi faire rire tout les PCUsers de la planète ... Simple comme un Mac !


----------



## Sicilianto (16 Juillet 2009)

Ben de toute façon, dans les deux cas, il y a du pour et du contre. 
Honnêtement, il t'arrive souvent de devoir changer de batterie quand tu es en déplacement? Si oui, y'a deux possibilités. Ou t'as deux batteries en fin de vie, ou tu es un vrai nomade. Personnellement, mon MBP ne me servira jamais plus de 4h en déplacement je crois. Le trajet en train, les pauses, & le retour. Donc je crois que la batterie, même si elle n'est pas amovible, fera tout à fait l'affaire


----------



## koeny (16 Juillet 2009)

j'ai une question: quand on dit que après 1000 cycle la batterie sera plus faible, ca veut dire que son autonomie baisse? mais de combien? 50%? 75%? parce que si elle passe de 7h à 3h-4h, cela reste très acceptable comme autonomie.


----------



## wild thing (16 Juillet 2009)

copié du site apple: La durée de vie d'une batterie se mesure en nombre de cycles de charge. Un cycle de charge se définit par une charge complète suivie d'un vidage complet de l'énergie d'une batterie. Un cycle de charge ne se produit pas nécessairement à chaque fois que vous branchez votre portable : nombre de charges partielles peuvent s'ajouter pour constituer une charge complète. Une batterie standard assure entre 200 et 300 charges avant que sa capacité ne tombe à environ 80 %. À ce stade, la batterie fonctionne toujours, mais ses performances sont amoindries. Grâce aux percées de la formule chimique et de la méthode Adaptive Charging, la batterie des modèles MacBook Pro 13 pouces, 15 pouces et 17 pouces peut livrer* 1 000 cycles de charge avant d'atteindre 80 % de sa capacité d'origine,* soit plus de trois la durée de vie des batteries standard d'ordinateurs portables.


----------



## bltz (16 Juillet 2009)

domdom1 a dit:


> Bonjour, mais pourquoi faire une recharge quotidienne ? Ce n'est pas une nécessité d'après ce que j'ai compris. Je peux laisser mon ordi hors charge une nuit, non ?



Non ce n'est pas une necessité, c'est juste mon mode d'utilisation qui est comme ca...
Apres tu peux tres bien le laissé hors charge la nuit!!

et si je fais un cycle par jour, ma batterie va pas faire long feu c'est tout ! 



wild thing a dit:


> copié du site apple: La durée de vie d'une batterie se mesure en nombre de cycles de charge. Un cycle de charge se définit par une charge complète suivie d'un vidage complet de l'énergie d'une batterie. Un cycle de charge ne se produit pas nécessairement à chaque fois que vous branchez votre portable : nombre de charges partielles peuvent s'ajouter pour constituer une charge complète. Une batterie standard assure entre 200 et 300 charges avant que sa capacité ne tombe à environ 80 %. À ce stade, la batterie fonctionne toujours, mais ses performances sont amoindries. Grâce aux percées de la formule chimique et de la méthode Adaptive Charging, la batterie des modèles MacBook Pro 13 pouces, 15 pouces et 17 pouces peut livrer* 1 000 cycles de charge avant d'atteindre 80 % de sa capacité d'origine,* soit plus de trois la durée de vie des batteries standard d'ordinateurs portables.




OUi enfin, c'est du marketing hun xD
j'espere juste au moins qu'elle tienne bien les 300 cycles (qui me correspondrait a a peine 1 an pour mon type d'utilisation...) Voir les 1000 qu'ils annoncent  enfin, le tps nous dira


----------



## melaure (17 Juillet 2009)

Sicilianto a dit:


> Ben de toute façon, dans les deux cas, il y a du pour et du contre.
> Honnêtement, il t'arrive souvent de devoir changer de batterie quand tu es en déplacement? Si oui, y'a deux possibilités. Ou t'as deux batteries en fin de vie, ou tu es un vrai nomade. Personnellement, mon MBP ne me servira jamais plus de 4h en déplacement je crois. Le trajet en train, les pauses, & le retour. Donc je crois que la batterie, même si elle n'est pas amovible, fera tout à fait l'affaire



Voila, il m'arrive de faire des trajets de plus de 5 heures sans prise, et je ne fais pas du Word, plutôt des choses bien plus gourmandes. Les deux batteries de mon MBP sont presque neuves donc ça va. La nouvelle ne tiendrait sûrement pas la distance en utilisation intensive.

Maintenant il existe peut-être des solutions externes qui se connectent sur le magsafe ... si ce n'est pas trop c'est probablement la solution.


----------



## Sicilianto (17 Juillet 2009)

Ok Ok. C'est vrai que dans le cas d'une utilisation prolongée à l'extérieur, les batteries amovibles sont un plus. Mais bon, l'autonomie annoncée de 7h, même si elle est un peu moindre en réalité, devrait sans doute satisfaire la plupart des utilisateurs je crois ..


----------



## melaure (17 Juillet 2009)

Sicilianto a dit:


> Ok Ok. C'est vrai que dans le cas d'une utilisation prolongée à l'extérieur, les batteries amovibles sont un plus. Mais bon, l'autonomie annoncée de 7h, même si elle est un peu moindre en réalité, devrait sans doute satisfaire la plupart des utilisateurs je crois ..



Les batteries Hypermac le permette, mais ça douille un peu quand même.

Après il faut voir le modèle, car le poids monte vite. Je pense que les deux premières sont raisonnable, après ça fait vite lourd ...


----------



## sas13 (17 Juillet 2009)

depuis plus de 10 ans que j'ai des portables, je n'ai jamais enlevé la batterie, donc la solution adoptée sur les derniers macbook me parait être la bonne solution, car cela permet d'avoir une batterie un peu plus grosse donc une meilleure autonomie. Et pour la changer, il faut certes sortir le tournevis, mais 6 vis à dévisser, c'est pas le bout du monde. Quand à enlever la batterie en utilisation sur chargeur pour l'économiser, c'est une vaste foutaise. Un ami qui faisait ça a du la changer avant la mienne qui est toujours resté dans l'ordi. Mon ancien macbook a une batterie de trois ans et elle tiens parfaitement la charge encore, et elle est toujours resté dans le macbook pendant la charge. Autre inconvénient si on enlève la batterie sur secteur, comme cela est arrivé mon ami qui  s'est fait avoir un jour ou le courant a sauté dans notre entreprise.... alors que j'ai continué à travailler normalement, sans rien perdre...
Quand à augmenter l'autonomie en déplacement, changer la batterie n'est pas pratique puisqu'il faut arrêter l'ordi. Les solutions batterie d'appoint sur USB ou batterie à la place du lecteur DVD sont bien mieux (Apple ne propose pas cette deuxième solution et c'est dommage, mais certains constructeurs oui, et je trouve cette solution très bien, vu qu'on se sert de moins en moins du lecteur optique).


----------

